# 3/18 New Orleans Hornets @ Chicago Bulls



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Friday, March 18th, 8:30 p.m. ET @ Chicago, United Center *


*(14 - 49) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








[email protected]








*Chicago Bulls*
*(32 - 30)*


*Probable Starters:*


*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Chris Andersen #12 
PJ Brown #42 

*Key Subs:*






















Jamaal Magloire #21 | Casey Jacobsen #32 | Bostjan Nachbar #10






*Chicago Bulls Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Kirk Hinrich #12 
Chris Duhon #21 
*Frontcourt:*
Andres Nocioni #5 
Othella Harrington #24 
Antonio Davis #34

*Key Subs:*






















Ben Gordon #7 | Tyson Chandler #3 | Adrian Griffin #47 





*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*J.R. Smith #23<-> Ben Gordon #7*


<marquee>*GO HORNETS!*</marquee>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I love to see Magloire back! It's gonna be a tough game in Chi-Town, Ben Gordon vs. J.R. Smith...
my prediction:
hornets 100
-
bulls 94


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hornets 105
Bulls 93


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets.....95
Bulls.....87


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I sure hope the Hornets can pull a nice win here!! :banana: 

Hornets 93
Bulls 100


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

new orleans 97
chicago 89


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

bulls-94
hornets 87


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Hornets! Very nice win on the road and coming up big in the fourth quarter, too. Looks like both teams had off shooting nights, but its kinda hard to overlook 20 Bulls turnovers. I see that Magliore had a nice night, too.

G-Force


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Magloire is back!!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice win against the Bulls!! Great teameffort and moreover: JAMAAL MAGLOIRE IS BACK!

Boxscore

Recap 








<marquee>*HORNETS - BULLS --> 94 - 90 *</marquee>


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice win for the Hornets yesterday! Hopefully we can pull of more of those soon!!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh yeah Magloire is back. He has made such a big difference in only two games. I'm very pleased we won this game. :greatjob:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

94-90 Hornets! :banana:

_Results of Guess the Score:_

*DwyaneWade4MVP - 10
Pacers Fan - 14
Jsimo12 - 4
DanDickau - 11, but DQ'd
Cam*Ron - 4
Tooeasy - 11, but DQ'd

WINNERS: Jsimo12, Cam*Ron

:djparty:*


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Score picker extrodanaire...


----------

